

Trend Micro blocks Posterous. Categorises it as Disease Vector - huwshimi
http://community.trendmicro.com/t5/Business-Security-Forum/Posterous-com-blocked-by-TrendMicro-OfficeScan/m-p/16496

======
davidu
Posting on their public forum on a Sunday night is not how to resolve this.

I've emailed a buddy at Trend Micro who can get this looked at.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Why not? It sounds like a very good step to me - you might want to shake the
tree in other ways, but that forum is there for support.

~~~
pyre
I think the point is that emailing someone directly is a better way to get
some action happening... especially on a Sunday night... especially if you are
looking to have things fixed sooner than later.

